# Audi Technicians



## Rennenfahrzeug (May 13, 2006)

Are there any techs on here from MA? If so what is business like right now? I am an Acura tech currently and I'm considering a position with Audi. Share anything you want about dealership life or audi tech life wherever you are!:beer:


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

free bump same here from a toyota tech


----------



## Rennenfahrzeug (May 13, 2006)

:thumbup: your shop doing 24hr. shifts for the recalls plynch?


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

Im a Mini/BMW technician and I thought jobs were bad... UNTIL my buddy worked for Audi !


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

^ haha, not yet but about every car or truck that comes in is hit up on the 90L list which is the recall code....in all actuallity about 99% of its' people and the damn floormats, stacking them up and catching the accelerator pedal. so toyota is doing a voluntary recall on 8 lines :banghead:.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

but anyone one here an audi tech? I'm sure they are doing good with the sales up and up in record numbers.... its good to see audi doing so well. I hope VAG meets it goal for #1 selling car maker in the world by 2015


----------

